# Seas Crescendo



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

Nearfield frequency response:









Non-linear distortion at 2.83V drive level:










































Energy storage:
2khz








3khz








4khz








5khz









Seas new reference tweeter. I didn't have the Millenium to compare with directly, but IIRC they sound very similar. Although drive levels were only 2.83vrms, it's interesting to note that higher order distortion products are virtually non-existent, and 3rd order distortion is lower in all cases than 2nd order. Intermodulation distortion is also very low. Decay results are superb (you can ignore anything past -30db or so).


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

Please help me out here, Nguyen, because the Nearfield Frequency Response does not look real impressive and seems to disappear after 10 kHz...?  

Is this a function of the measurement type/method used? Am I missing something?


----------



## SQ_Bronco (Jul 31, 2005)

Glad to see ya back at it


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

Hi, Kevin. There's a thread stickied at the top of this forum that may help you 

Short answer though, yeah it's the measurement technique.


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

Thank you, Nguyen...


----------



## Sephiroth619 (Jun 24, 2005)

Where do you go to buy the Crescendos?


----------



## Beau (Oct 8, 2005)

sephiroth619 said:


> Where do you go to buy the Crescendos?



Fort Knox ($$$)

I believe Madisound has them.


----------

